# 2015 Rapido



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

So what's Rapido's plan for 2015 I wonder ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fed up with your Autotrail already then. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

wp1234 said:


> So what's Rapido's plan for 2015 I wonder ?


Reduce their prices I hope. :wink:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I think they all look a little dated to me. 

Dill


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Dill said:


> I think they all look a little dated to me.
> 
> Dill


Are you saying Burstners aren't!!
Besides why change a good thing if the mugs are still buying um. :wink:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

For ME the exterior seems a bit sober probably as a result of being bright white which seems a bit plain and dull, from model to model and from year to year. Where as Burstner have had the bottle to change colour which make a difference (a more modern look). My view entirely though. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Dill said:


> For ME the exterior seems a bit sober probably as a result of being bright white which seems a bit plain and dull, from model to model and from year to year. Where as Burstner have had the bottle to change colour which make a difference (a more modern look). My view entirely though.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dill


The only trouble with colour is that it dates the van, by that I mean this year's colour will not be next years, with white you don't have that problem but then each to their own. :wink:


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

greygit said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> > For ME the exterior seems a bit sober probably as a result of being bright white which seems a bit plain and dull, from model to model and from year to year. Where as Burstner have had the bottle to change colour which make a difference (a more modern look). My view entirely though.
> ...


Agree with you the Burstner looks very old with that Gold colour and the white might be a tad boring but as you say to each his own ..my money's on the white .


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahhhh! They're white are they? Mmmmm .... guess I had better wash mine. í ½í¸ í ½í¸. í ½í¸


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Steveboy said:


> Ahhhh! They're white are they? Mmmmm .... guess I had better wash mine. í ½í¸‚ í ½í¸‚. í ½í¸Ž


A sort of French white which means a tad brown so u should be ok


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks WP. Yes I think I'll just leave it till the next storm hits. The streaky effect is rather cute!
Seriously & sadly my poor Rapido972m also has a few holes in her inflicted by a malicous Irish hedge.
see - www.steveandtanyaswoofspot.blogspot.com The entry 'A day of Happenings.'


----------

